# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Faites attention /! quand vous achetez vos oeufs /!

## yannn

Regardez dans quelles conditions vivent ces pauvres poules   !

Prenez bien des oeufs avec le code 1 .

Voilà la vidéo :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg9zRq_eRUI

C'est la même chose pour l'engreissage des poulets alors devenez végétarien

----------


## woofi

Je vais peut être passer pour une bouffone  mais ou on voit marquer code 1 ?

----------


## yannn

Heu ... Bah sur le côté il me semble  

Toute façon en tout petit sur le côté ( souvent en italique ) il y a marqué si les oeufs viennent de batteries ou du plein air

----------


## woofi

Et bio ca veut dire quoi exactement ?

----------


## yannn

J'en sais rien désolé  

C'est surement que les poules sont nourris au bio ect ... mais des fois c'est des bétises

----------


## Hugin75

Je n'ai jamais vu de "code 1" sur des boites d'ufs de poule.

Moi j'achète des boites "d'oeufs de poules élevées en plein air", qui sont marqués du "label rouge", si ça peut aider...

----------


## yannn

En faite t'as un espèce de numéro/code et il faut prendre ceux qui commencent par "1" (= elevées en plein air )

----------


## Hugin75

ok, soit  :Smile: 
Mais d'habitude les oeufs de poules élevées en plein air sont dans une boite où leur mode d'élevage est justement bien marqué en grand. Je prends ceux là. Il faut le dire qu'avec la sensibilisation c'est devenu un bon argument de vente maintenant, tout ce qui est bio, sans OGM et cetera, les distributeurs savent qu'ils ont intérêt à bien le marquer... donc en général je fais plus ou moins confiance à ce qu'il y a de marqué sur la boite...

----------


## Naloune

> J'en sais rien désolé  
> 
> C'est surement que les poules sont nourris au bio ect ... mais des fois c'est des bétises


Non. Si c'est certifié par un ou plusieurs labels, c'est pas des bêtises.    :Embarrassment: k: 
Vite expliqué mais pas trop mal
http://pmaf.org/pdf/labels/fiche_poules.pdf

----------


## tomcat67

le code se trouve en petit en bas de la boite ainsi que sur chaque oeuf .

0 = bio , 1 = élevé en plein air et plus ça monte moins c' est bon pour la qualité de vie de l' animal .


entre le code 0 et le code 1 il n' y a pas de différence sur les conditions d' élevage , je suis donc d' avis de ne pas acheter les bios qui sont beaucoup plus chers .

----------


## yannn

Plein de gens font pas attention malheureusement   !

----------

aussi faut faire attention a l emballage, car ils montre un poule en plein air alors que c est faux,
regardez bien

----------


## tomcat67

exact , l' image sur certaines boites montre du foin et des poules à l' extérieur alors que le code est 3 ( élevage en batterie )

*il ne faut acheter que des produits avec code 0 ou 1 .*

----------


## Hugin75

Effectivement, je reviens du supermarché et en effet il y a le petit code inscrit en petit sur les boites, mais de toutes manières lorsque c'est code 0 c'est écrit "bio" en gros sur la boite, lorsque c'est 1 "oeufs de poules élevées en plein air", et quand c'est plus y'a rien écrit à propos du mode d'élevage. Ce qui est dingue effectivement ce sont les images de campagnes vertes sur des boites de code 3, c'est franchement à la limite de la publicité mensongère.
Question : le code 2 c'est quoi?

Aussi, il faut faire attention à tous les produits avec des oeufs comme ingrédients. J'ai regardé la boite des "crèmes aux oeufs" de La Laitière, et bien que les oeufs soient marqués comme ingrédients, le mode d'élevage lui n'est pas marqué, et il n'y a pas de code ni rien... ainsi je suppose que les oeufs proviennent de poules élevées en batteries sinon ils marqueraient le contraire.

----------

je vais une pub mais je sais plus laquelle( sans doute la laitiere) utilisait des oeuf en plein air.
le code 2 c est entre le 2 le terme exact je m en souvien plus.
je me suis fait avoir avec 1belle boite d oeuf; 
despoule a la campagne

----------


## Valy la parson

Il me semble que le code 2 correspond à des poules élevées au sol, donc pas en cages, mais dans des immenses hangars confinés et les animaux n'ont pas accès à l'extérieur. 
Pour plus d'infos, ici : http://www.oeufs.org/consommer.php

----------


## yannn

[quote=Valy la parson]Il me semble que le code 2 correspond à des poules élevées au sol, donc pas en cages, mais dans des immenses hangars confinés et les animaux n'ont pas accès à l'extérieur. 
Pour plus d'infos, ici : http://www.oeufs.org/consommer.php[/quote]

Oui c'est ça

----------


## Katryne

> exact , l' image sur certaines boites montre du foin et des poules à l' extérieur alors que le code est 3 ( élevage en batterie )
> 
> *il ne faut acheter que des produits avec code 0 ou 1 .*


il faut ouvrir les boites Chaque Oeuf est marqué a l encre rouge souvent très petit
mais c est Obligatoire 
ne pas se laisser gruger pas le décor des boites

----------


## renarde47

> Envoyé par tomcat67
> 
> exact , l' image sur certaines boites montre du foin et des poules à l' extérieur alors que le code est 3 ( élevage en batterie )
> 
> *il ne faut acheter que des produits avec code 0 ou 1 .*
> 
> 
> il faut ouvrir les boites Chaque Oeuf est marqué a l encre rouge souvent très petit
> mais c est Obligatoire 
> ne pas se laisser gruger pas le décor des boites


Quand j'achète des oeufs, j'ouvres la boîte (tant pis si on me regarde bizarre) et je regarde le code sur l'oeuf

----------


## woofi

Vous m'apprenez des choses  
Je vais dire à ma mère de faire attention la prochaine fois

----------


## Sakibelle

bien sur les oeufs de poules élevées en cage puis sur sol sont moins cher et pour plein de gens un oeuf est un oeuf, le reste c'est le prix qui compte
mais de toute façon même élevé en plein air les poules sont "réformées" dès que moins productive (vers un an) et les poussins mâles broyés à la naissance
donc oui tant qu'à faire autant que les conditions de vie soit moins affreuses mais la mort est toujours au bout du couloir...

déjà en réduisant sa consommation d'oeuf, çà réduit la production, c'est toujours çà

----------


## coconut_pearl

Ca me fait penser qu'en allant au marché la dernière fois, j'ai demandé des oeufs plein air au laitier, il me dit "oui oui pas de problème". Je prends les oeufs, code 3... Je vous dit pas comment je l'ai accueilli    ::  

Le pire c'est qu'il a essayé de nier...    :grrr:

----------


## Blandinette

Mince. J'ignorais qu'au marché on pouvait tomber sur des oeufs de batterie. J'ai gardé l'image du vieux paysan avec son béret, son âne et 3 oeufs dans un panier 
Cà fait des années que je n'ai plus été au marché...

----------


## Clairounette

Perso, j'achète depuis des années uniquement du 0 ou 1.

Voici un tableau que j'ai trouvé sur le net:

----------


## Clairounette

Et j'ai trouvé ça aussi qui peut être utile:

----------


## Blandinette

Là maintenant c'est bien clair (merci clairounette!  ) la mensuration des cages donnent la nausée : 18 poules par m2

----------


## Mélancolia06

Oula t'as trouvé ça où le truc de l'élevage en plein air, ayant régulièrement contact avec agri-bio, l'élevage d'animaux "en plein air" ne veux pas forcement dire en extérieur mais juste que les batteries peuvent être mise en extérieur et l'alimentation n'est pas surveillée donc les animaux peuvent très bien manger de la farine d'autres animaux.
Pour le bio il y a un parcours extérieur obligatoire, et l'alimentation doit être produite en Bio a 100% donc quand on veut vraiment faire attention au bien être de l'animal on prend du BIO et pas de l'élevé en plein air.

----------


## Hugin75

Merci Clairounette, c'est bien plus clair. C'est dingue, j'avais vu des vidéos de l'élevage en batterie mais j'avais pas imaginé que c'était jusqu'à 18 poules par m²! Quelle horreur!  

Et je suggèrerait aussi aux gens d'acheter local, donc avec la mention "FR" pour ceux vivant en France... c'est mieux pour l'environnement, ainsi que pour l'emploi local bien sûr   ::

----------


## Lorrain

Moi j'ouvre chaque paquet d'ufs
il arrive d'en trouver parfois deux fêlés
mais le prix concerne des ufs entiers  :Frown: ...

Habitant une région frontalière, je fais pas mal d'achat en allemagne,
beaucoup plus stricte dans les règlement d'élevages.

Ma viande de buf provient seulement de la ferme
proche de chez nous, même les steaks de seconde catégorie
sont un délice.
Seul inconvénient, il faut en acheter un minimum de 15 à 18 kilogrammes.

----------


## dolpilou

> Moi j'ouvre chaque paquet d'ufs
> il arrive d'en trouver parfois deux fêlés
> mais le prix concerne des ufs entiers ...
> 
> Habitant une région frontalière, je fais pas mal d'achat en allemagne,
> beaucoup plus stricte dans les règlement d'élevages.
> 
> *Ma viande de buf provient seulement de la ferme
> proche de chez nous, même les steaks de seconde catégorie
> ...


Ce n'est pas très bien venu de faire la publicité sur Rescue  pour des steacks de boeuf délicieux !   ::

----------


## Lorrain

Désolé,

mes chats n'aiment pas les haricots et autres légumes.
C'est pas très bien non plus dans ce cas, de s'occuper de prédateurs...

----------


## gajax

[quote="dolpilou"][quote="Lorrain"]Moi j'ouvre chaque paquet d'ufs
il arrive d'en trouver parfois deux fêlés
mais le prix concerne des ufs entiers  :Frown: ...

Habitant une région frontalière, je fais pas mal d'achat en allemagne,
beaucoup plus stricte dans les règlement d'élevages.

  En Allemagne la vente des oeufs de poule batterie est interdite depuis janvier 2010. ils ont quelques longs pas d'avance sur nous!

----------


## Mushu76

merci pour ces infos !!! je vais mieux regarder dans la boîte!!

----------


## ingrid-euh

le mieux est encore de ne pas acheter d'oeufs, puisque les poules finissent toutes à l'abattoir...    ::

----------


## Jikiii

Pensez aussi que *la quasi-totalité des produits transformés contenant des œufs proviennent de poules élevées en cage !!!*

- Boulangerie, pâtisserie et biscuiterie : brioches, éclairs, biscuits, etc. chez Lu, pasquier, marques distributeurs...
- Barres chocolatées : mars, snickers, etc.
- Produits frais : demi-lune, raviolis, quenelle, etc. chez lustucru, giovanni rana...
- Et bien d'autres : mayonnaise benedicta, etc.

Liste largement non exhaustive

Consommez moins d’œufs, réduisez drastiquement ces produits et mettez vous à la cuisine ! c'est pas si compliqué et très rapide pour beaucoup de recettes de gâteaux, cookies, pâte fraîches, brioche... certaines sont même végétaliennes !

----------


## vlg1728

pour un élevage bio ou en plein air, ce sera systématiquement marqué en gros sur la boite !! Si ce n'est pas marqué, alors très très fort probable que ça soit des poules en cage  :Frown:  

Là j'essaie de trouver un petit élevage "fermier" où je pourrais acheter mes oeufs, et je connais un fermier qui élève ses poulets en liberté. Malheureusement dans le coin, les élevages bovins ne sont quasiment qu'à viande... Sinon je m'y serais bien fourni en lait également, au moins je vois comment sont traitées les vaches (ici ya pas de vache en batterie, c'est 6 à 9 mois par an au pré, le reste en enclos pour ne pas abimer les prés). Quand on habite en campagne, il y a pleins de possibilités de se fournir chez les paysans, il faut juste oser, et choisir. 

Idem sur les marchés, j'essaye de voir les producteurs pour acheter mes légumes, plutot que les purs marchands qui se fournissent dans des centrales d'achats.

----------


## Jikiii

regarde sur :
- http://www.bienvenue-a-la-ferme.com/
- http://www.keldelice.com/

Tu trouveras ton bonheur. Après comme tu le dis, une fois sur place, tu peux vérifier les méthodes d’élevage ou de production et poser des questions. On apprend plein de choses. Personnellement, j'ai appris plein d'astuces pour mon futur potager ou quelques infos sur les nouvelles normes "sanitaires" qui coulent les petits éleveurs. Très intéressant !

----------


## lilou 92

je vous met ce que j'ai trouvé sur Wikipédia :




> Les ufs bio portent une mention du type « ufs issus de lagriculture biologique ». Ils peuvent porter le logo AB (pour Agriculture biologique)  mais ce nest pas obligatoire. Lalimentation des poules provient de  lagriculture biologique à 90 %. Une partie de la ration alimentaire  doit provenir du lieu où les poules sont élevées. La densité maximale  est de 6 poules par mètre carré à lintérieur. Les poules peuvent aller à  lextérieur. La lumière artificielle est tolérée mais doit être éteinte  pendant au moins 8h dans la journée.
> 
>  Les labels Nature & progrès et Demeter sont encore plus exigeants que le label Agriculture Biologique. Lalimentation des poules provient uniquement de lagriculture biologique.
> *Lappellation « libre parcours » indique que les poules ont accès à un pré avec une surface de 10 m2 par poule (la surface de pré par poule est de 2,5m2 dans un élevage « en plein air », de 4m2 dans les élevages « bio » et de 5m2 dans les élevages « en plein air » « label rouge »).*
>  Les indications du type « uf de ferme » ne sont pas réglementées, elle nont pas de vraie valeur.
>  En France, 87 % des ufs sont pondus par des poules élevées en cage.


En résumé :


*mention "plein air" = 2,5*m2 de plein air 
*mention "bio"* = *4*m2 de plein air
*mention "libre parcours"* = *10* m2 de plein air

exemple :

*marque "AB elévé en liberté"* = 90% dagriculture biologique + *10*m2 de plein air
*marque "Nautre&progrès* ou *demeter*" = 100% de biologie + plus de *10* m2 de plein air
_marque "AB simple" = 90% dagriculture biologique + 4m2 de plein air_ (donc pas la meilleur !)
*marque "Label rouge"* = 100 % végétale (dont 50 % minimum de céréales, sans colorant de synthèse) + *5*m2 de PA

perso j'achète *AB élévé en liberté*, c'est les seul que je trouve dans mon super marché.
juste la mention "plein air" est insuffisant si on veut le meilleur  ::

----------


## Eclipse

Je prends des oeufs bio fermiers, certifiés AB. Sur la boite il est écrit poules élevées en liberté et nourries sans OGM et aux céréales locales. Je suis contente de voir que les poules qui me donnent mes oeufs ont droit à 10m2 de plein air. Cela fait des années que je veille à choisir mes oeufs non en fonction du prix mais en fonction du bien-être des poules. Il y a quelques années j'ai découvert lors d'un reportage TV les conditions de vie abominables des poules de batteries. Cela m'a tellement choquée que je me suis jurée que désormais je ne consommerai plus que des oeufs de poules élevées en plein air. Je sais que ce n'est pas encore l'idéal, que les poules ont une durée de vie courte. Pour bien, il faudrait que j'achète mes oeufs directement à la ferme.

----------


## Jikiii

> Je prends des oeufs bio fermiers, certifiés AB. Sur la boite il est écrit poules élevées en liberté et nourries sans OGM et aux céréales locales.


C'est bizarre qu'ils mettent cette annotation pour du bio ? Évidemment qu'il n'y a pas d'OGM, encore que... depuis 2007, les produits bio peuvent contenir jusqu'à 0.9% d'OGM...




> Cela m'a tellement choquée que je me suis jurée que désormais je ne consommerai plus que des oeufs de poules élevées en plein air. Je sais que ce n'est pas encore l'idéal, que les poules ont une durée de vie courte.


Cool, mais fais attention à bien limiter ta consommation de produits transformés qui contiennent quasiment tous des œufs de poules en batteries. Genre la brioche du matin, le mars du gouter ou la mayo le midi. Y'a plein de trucs faciles et rapides à faire soi-même.




> Pour bien, il faudrait que j'achète mes oeufs directement à la ferme.


 Oui, voilà mais il faut surtout bien connaître le fermier et discuter avec lui. Si c'est un business, il enverra ses poules à l'abattoir rapidement.

----------


## Eclipse

Je n'achète plus de plats cuisinés depuis quelques mois. Et je ne mange que les patisseries et buiscuits que je fais moi même. Je me suis mis à la cuisine. Tout arrive ! Cela me permet de savoir exactement ce que j'ai dans mon assiette et cela m'a permis de perdre du poids : - 19 kgs depuis le mois de mars. Et puis il n'y a pas photos, je me régale beaucoup plus avec du fait maison !

----------


## Jikiii

Félicitations ! 19 kg faut le faire, quel courage !

Personnellement, j'avoue que les produits tout-fait plein d'exhausteurs de gout, certains sont quand même super bon gustativement parlant. Mais comme toi, je préfère largement savoir ce qu'il y a dedans et en fait, j'achète pratiquement rien de tout fait, et surtout pas quand y'a des œufs. Bon évidemment au resto c'est difficile mais en même temps, on y va pas chaque semaine.

----------


## mangägirl

Bonjour,

je fais pas de pub mais ceux de la marque cocorette sont très bien, les poules sont élevés en plein aire et les ufs ramassés chaque jour (pour y avoir travaillé un été je sais que les bêtes ont de l'espace et de la nourriture à volonté ainsi que le passage d'un vétérinaire). Après par contre je ne sais pas si c'est du grains "bio" qu'on donne aux poules mais les ufs sont bons ^^

----------


## mangägirl

Bonjour,
Pour les autres marques (je ne serais pas l'affirmer) après je sais que c'est quand même bien réglementé. Il y a des contrôleurs qui viennent pour la qualité de l’œuf et d'autre pour les conditions de vie des poules. C'est un peu comme pour recevoir un label sauf que là c'est pour imposer un chiffre aux œufs

----------

